# Any 'Donaldson' navigators....



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

When sailing from Liverpool to Quebec....

Did you sail north of Newfoundland through the
Strait of Belle Isle, or south through the
Cabot Strait?

Regards,

Jim.


----------

